# small game/birds



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

im looking at starting to shoot squirrels rabbits pheasants and geese with my bow and was wondering if anybody on here does it and if so what kind of points did you use and had success with also what kind of rest do i need to shoot flu flu arrows or can i just use any rest im just going to go insane if i dont have something to shoot with my bow inbetween deer season and bowfishing season


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i shoot small game fairly often. ive used the eastman brand judo style points. they work alright, but a 70lb compound just punches right through em, and folds the springs back (you can just bend them right back, it doesnt ruin the tip). ive also used g-5 sgh's, which i am highly impressed with. they are a little more spendy, but theyre pretty nice. im gonna try some rubber blunts next time, theyre cheaper and are supposed to be a little easier on arrows. i havent ever shot fluflus, i just wait till the critters on the ground to shoot it.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I hate to rain on your parade but small game season doesn't start untill the same day deer does. Crow's in season, though. Dove opens the 1st, along with snipe and rail. Other than that you can't shoot a whole lot unless there's porcupines, coyotes and skunks around your place. I *think* (check on that before you shoot one) there's no season on weasels if you can find those crafty little buggers.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well weasle last time i checked there was an early goose season so that ull give me somthin to do then after deer season those critters better look out since they stay open longer


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Is the early goose season something you have to apply for or just go buy a lisence for?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

buy a license and best part is in my area theres a 5 bird limit instead of 2 during the early season i just gotta hurry up and by my recurve so i can get um


----------

